# sexing 3 adult super blue auratus



## pinkpony (Mar 22, 2013)

I've posted about the sex of my blues before and spoke with a few people. Every one told me to have patience and suggested I wait longer before buying a calling male super blue. 

So i think ive waited long enough  they are a little over 2 years old now and I still haven't seen any courting behavior or heard any calling and I try to listen for it all the time. I've played clips of auratus calling and no call backs. Dry/wet season, 2 coco huts with petri dishes. Temps low 70s, humidity not sure but it a high, it's a sealed tank. Light feeding during dry season and heavier for wet. Let the tank get over grown with their plants too. (Finally the other day I had to chop everything back though)

I think the 3 of them are female. 2 look female to my untrained auratus eyes but the 3rd is confusing me.. never heard calling and i realize their calls are very quiet so I literally have sat on the floor *many* times out of their view during different times of day and night listening and playing the calls. 

The 3rd is smaller and more compact like a male but the belly looks female-ish. and she/he doesn't have the prominent back bones like the other 2 like most females. This one has always been compact and pudgy in size and they are all around the same age. And all 3 eat like pigs lol 

So I rounded them up from the viv to get some pics. I've attempted to get pics of them while in the viv but they either hide too fast or the glass fogs back up too quickly. 

So all you auratus people.. please give a guess 

Pics coming.. lol


----------



## pinkpony (Mar 22, 2013)

Probable female 1


----------



## pinkpony (Mar 22, 2013)

Probable female 2 (she is my fave of the 3 because she is bold compared to the other 2)


----------



## pinkpony (Mar 22, 2013)

And the very questionable one lol


----------



## pinkpony (Mar 22, 2013)

Sorry for the post being in the wrong category. I wasn't sure where it belonged and noticed someone else had posted about sexing leucs in the breeding section so I assumed that's where my question should be posted.

Again sorry about that


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Gorgeous frogs! I would say all three are female. Hope you can find a male.


----------



## justcoolforyou (Mar 20, 2015)

Looks likr a female


----------



## rpj211 (May 19, 2009)

Looks female to me.


----------



## pinkpony (Mar 22, 2013)

Reef_Haven said:


> Gorgeous frogs! I would say all three are female. Hope you can find a male.


Hi Kevin, of course they're gorgeous. They came from you  Speaking of that, how do I leave you fb on here? I never did that. 

And thank you justcoolforyou & prj211 & kevin for your help in figuring out the sex of my chunky monkey frog  

Guess I'll be in the market for a calling male..


----------

